# Community Forum Titles...



## threebikesmcginty (13 Feb 2014)

Have they been moved around on the main page, I keep clicking on P 'n' L when I mean to click on the caff?

Sure it used to be the second up from the bottom, maybe I'm going mental.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Feb 2014)

going?


----------



## Crackle (13 Feb 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Have they been moved around on the main page, I keep clicking on P 'n' L when I mean to click on the caff?
> 
> Sure it used to be the second up from the bottom, maybe I'm going mental.


That proves you don't read anything and have the attention span of a gnat.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Feb 2014)

What's the nobber above written?


----------



## Shaun (13 Feb 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Have they been moved around on the main page, I keep clicking on P 'n' L when I mean to click on the caff?
> 
> Sure it used to be the second up from the bottom, maybe I'm going mental.



Yup - moved the shopping one to the bottom of that section. (I waited until you left last night so we could catch you out with it ... )


----------

